# George Gillespie on the Old Testament and the Christian magistrate



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 11, 2019)

In response to the arguments of Roger Williams, George Gillespie wrote:

To me it is plain that these things do as much concern us now, as the Jews of old, which whosoever denies, must show that, either we may take no rules nor patterns from the Old Testament; or that the foresaid laws and practices were not intended by the Holy Ghost to bind us (as other things in the Old Testament do); but were ceremonial and typical, intended to bind the Jews only. ...

For more, see George Gillespie on the Old Testament and the Christian magistrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

